# Free IITJEE DVD



## mohityadavx (May 14, 2011)

Kaysons Education Offering Free DVD

Order Now
Features

    Videos for IIT JEE, BITSAT and AIEEE
    300 hrs of Lectures by IITians
    Over 30000 Question to Practice
    Ask Your Doubts Online
    Advancing from Basic to IIT Standard
    Videos solution to 10 years IIT paper

LINK


----------



## soumo27 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for Sharing.... 

I ordered it...Though it wont be of any use to me, anymore..


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing dude. Just the right time. Gonna do my 11th .


----------



## KDroid (May 28, 2011)

Nice Share! Useful Stuff (May be!) Thumbs Up!


----------



## The Conqueror (May 28, 2011)

First of all the website is unprofessional and filled with many typos. 
It seems they are desperate to get money - no company would literally "*beg*" students to enroll for their packages.
Next, if you can observe from the demo videos, you can clearly see that they have just mugged up a transcript. Why is a professor with so-called masters degrees unable to speak English? 
It is a very cheap marketing gimmick. You can get all these resources for Free from MIT Open Courseware or KhanAcademy. 
It's not that I don't like paid subscriptions but Kaysons is not worth investing your money, or rather should I say your parents' money.
I am strongly against Kaysons.


----------



## blaiit (May 21, 2014)

The Conqueror said:


> First of all the website in unprofessional and filled with many typos.
> It seems they are desperate to get money - no company would literally "*beg*" students to enroll for their packages.
> Next, if you can observe from the demo videos, you can clearly see that they have just mugged up a transcript. Why is a professor with so-called masters degrees unable to speak English?
> It is a very cheap marketing gimmick. You can get all these resources for Free from MIT Open Courseware or KhanAcademy.
> ...




Try getting the video lectures of reputed institutes like Motion/Resonance/Bansal. Some don't come out with the videos for obvious reasons. Some have tied up with companies to provide videos like HCL/Motion. Try it out. Even though they are a bit on the expensive side, its a hell lot Cheaper than Kota!! plus they also have Solution videos and AITS and stuff.


----------



## Prableen (May 22, 2014)

I have purchased MY IIT TUTOR from HCL and find it really nice as these videos lectures are easier to understand, practise papers are nicely designed, mock test series boost my confidence to crack IIT. Now I am looking towards IIT! Great content provided by HCL for IIT preparation.


----------

